# Taking an acting class today... SOOOO SCARED!



## pleasance

Hello!

I'm a long-time sufferer of social anxiety. Seems I've always been very shy around people, but in the past 2 years I've made great leaps and bounds towards a more healthy functional attitude. I am now 24, nearly 25. Since I was 22 I've been curious about acting. I remember it clearly... after watching "There will be blood" starring Daniel Day Lewis I felt so moved by his performance, I really wanted to try acting.

But I put off this curiosity for some time because life got in the way.... though now I DO have the funds to try a course. I'm terrified though. Abso-flippin-lutely TERRIFIED! 

In the past two years, I was able to get through the anxiety on my own, just willing myself to be brave and being friendly with people. I got so tired and ANGRY over what my shyness was taking away from me! This has been enough for me to overcome much of the everyday sort of social anxiety I feel, but ACTING and PERFORMING is a whole OTHER thing.

I still blush from time to time, and get that short-of-breath, choked up feeling when I am nervous. The thought of PERFORMING in front of others is so incredibly terrifying, it's simply NOT something the old me would ever FATHOM being able to do. The old me would shrivel in my seat when a teacher called my name. The old me would pretend to be sick and take a grade deduction just so I could avoid a big presentation. And here I am now - wanting to try acting??? My hands tremble just thinking about it!

My class starts in less than 2 hours! Please lend me some encouragement!


----------



## pleasance

Thanks.... I'm still mega nervous. I am seriously fighting the urge to spend the next 3 hours in front of the computer and not attend the course. Fighting the urge but also wanting to be brave.....bah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pleasance

So Anxious said:


> I understand how nervous you must be but please don't sit in front of the computer. I've spent my whole life doing just that and missed out on so many opportunities.
> 
> Go for it! Easier said than done I know but you'll regret it if you don't.


Thank you, you're so kind.

My heart is racing and my palms are sweaty.

But I will head to the class now. :afr


----------



## Buggsy

Good luck, or as they say, break a leg. Hope it turn out good for you. Taking that first step is always the hardest.


----------



## pleasance

Well, yesterday I successfully went to my first acting class and I can say I am so glad that I went through with it!!!!!! Never in my life have I walked away from a class feeling so buzzed and on fire. That feeling didn't even go away as I went to bed yesterday night. It was terrifying at first, but I made sure I got there early and instead of bottling up the anxiety I told everyone how nervous I was and that I'd never done anything like that before. The teacher was very nice and shook my hand and since we were a small class we quickly felt safe with each other.

It's still going to be a huge challenge. My class calls for us to be emotionally naked and take emotional RISKS. This is incredibly difficult for me because I've lived practically my whole life bottling up my feelings and intentions...

But all in all... it was just a great experience. I can't believe I waited so long to do this! Thank you for all the encouraging words. 

I do encourage everyone else to give it a try. Even if you don't get hit by the acting bug... it's really an enlightening if not FUN experience.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

I took an acting class a while back. There were times when I felt very nervous and awkward. But I think it did help me with my SA a little. Even though I only performed in front a class of no more than 20 people, it still felt like I accomplished something being able to act in front of those people I barely knew.

Having acted in front of the same people a number of times and watching them act, I became more comfortable with them over a period of time. Judging by what you said in your last post, I think you'll do fine.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Sounds like you're doing well and you're right on about taking risks, but that is the only way I see really progressing. I have a lot of performance anxiety as well, but it makes sense to be a bit anxious about things you care about and want to do well in. 

Good luck!


----------



## AmadeusXXI

I remember when I caught the Acting Bug and went on a few auditions. They were terrible, but thinking back it makes me laugh. :roll

But it's good to hear that you enjoy it. And enjoy the rest of your classes.


----------

